# 600 boldenone v 400 deca... Quality gains



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, I know they are not even similar, but I have to choose in one of these two compounds for a 10 week course, and my main goal is to gain lean quality mass. I know Boldenone is better for this matter but, I'm not sure of much better than deca is.

I've never used any of these two compounds.

And no, I won't use them together :laugh:

The idea would be:

Sustanon 1 to 8: 500mg

Deca 1 to 8: 400 mg

or Boldenone 1 to 10: 600mg.?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

easy, easy EASY.... deca all the way, dont expect much from boldenone, an what yopu would get would only really starting to come into play around the 8 week mark anyway...


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes Deca if you wont use both no comparison really, I use EQ in-between cycles to keep my gains & strength


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

EQ is great for a longer cycle ie 16 weeks+ but i dont think you will benefit much from using Deca for 8 weeks. I only really start to 'feel' its effects at around the 6 week mark.

NPP would be well worth considering for an 8 week cycle. I find the water retained when compared with Deca is less and i presume this is what you are trying to achive when you speak of 'quality, lean gains'.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

So I asume to have no gains on a 10week course for 600 Boldenone?


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

ironman1985bcn said:


> So I asume to have no gains on a 10week course for 600 Boldenone?


I think the reason EQ gets slated by so many people is that its not run for long enough and at too small a dosage.

Personally i wouldnt bother with the eq at 600mg for 10 weeks. You will be disappointed.

If you are looking to not exceed a 10 week cycle there are better options ie Masteron or perhaps Primo.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I ran EQ for 16 wks @ 600mg was great to cruise on kept all my gaines plus strength was on the up no PIP apatite was good loved the stuff its just not a mass builder


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

16 weeks seems to be an effective length of cycle for EQ.

I ran it at 600mg alongside test and tren e, last year for around 20 weeks and found it to be extremely effective. Probably my favourite cycle to date.

Im currently running it at 1g alongside deca and test but at only 6 weeks in, its too soon to see how well it combines with the deca.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

The only thing I got from EQ was anxiety.

Had to come off at week 6.

Deca next time for me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Deca, but shutdown sucks for me.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

steeley said:


> 16 weeks seems to be an effective length of cycle for EQ.
> 
> I ran it at 600mg alongside test and tren e, last year for around 20 weeks and found it to be extremely effective. Probably my favourite cycle to date.
> 
> Im currently running it at 1g alongside deca and test but at only 6 weeks in, its too soon to see how well it combines with the deca.


Ya but u still small and skinny and me and the lads are going to rush ur door tonight bitch, and what r u going to do about it..... Lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I know Boldenone is better for this


Its not. run the deca just watch your diet if you bloat.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I find bold great when stacked with test and tren but when I tried It with just ten I wasn't impressed at all tbh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im not sure deca is a better builder but remember bad shutdown possible totally, so you will lose gain while you are recovering and also you can gain alot of water with deca.

eq is slower but recover is better with prob alot less water gains, and imo is a healthier option as the weight yo-yo effect isnt as bad as with deca, unless you control the water from the deca but then your loosing some of its benniftis while on cycle.

imo i would rather use eq over deca even if it did mean less gains, plus libido problems with deca i can do without for jus a few more gains lol.

my last ycle was

500mg test e

250mg eq

250km mast e

and gained 1 1/2 stone lost about 3-4lb water (im cruising not doing pct) and felt great all way through it size, strength, energy, sex drive was all good. cant say i feel the same off 500mg test and 400mg deca even tho the gains would be bigger


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think eq is more for keeping a health appetite, vascular and cardio fitness, and aiding in your recovery from workouts rather than as a builder, use other meds for that like test. my thinking behind the aas i used was this:

test: muscle and strength builder.

eq: appatite and imporved cardio fitness while of since it increases rbc and minimal water weight.

mast e: for its mild anti-e properties, to keep my muscle hard/toned better moods over all feeling good, and also goes well with test for its protien binding properties making test that little bit more effective.

so that cycle i was only useing test to build, i had other reasons for adding the others


----------

